# Help me pick a grad school



## dontpunkme (Apr 3, 2008)

So, here's the situation: I've decided to go back to grad school full-time at 27.  So I did the whole applications for my program (only so many schools actually have agricultural economics programs) and got back a bunch of acceptances and a few assistantship offers.  That part is totally awesome.  Back on track: the two schools I've narrowed my choices to are University of Missouri - Columbia and University of Tennessee - Knoxville.  So the money's about even and either location is fine with me (I live in NJ).  So now I'm looking at the gamer side to it.  I've been playing/dming D&D for 15+ years.  I currently play 3.5 and have absolutely zero interest in 4e (2nd edition I could probably be suckered back into).  So my question is: how good is the gaming scene in those areas?  Sell me on your scene.


----------



## jRocket (Apr 4, 2008)

I haven't been to either place, but it might be a good idea to base your educational choice on something other than the gaming in the area.

 I'm not sure if there have been any studies on which geographic areas in the US are more or less popular with gaming, but I did notice that a few threads down from this one theres someone looking for a gamer in Knoxville.


----------



## dontpunkme (Apr 4, 2008)

Well, academically the two schools are pretty equal and they're both giving me full rides and paying me to go so either one can work for me.  I do have a thing for girls with the southern accent, but farm girls are also hot.  Both schools have pretty good football teams.  In all reality, its a toss up as to as which school I'd prefer.  Figure might as well put gaming into the decision making process.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 4, 2008)

dontpunkme said:
			
		

> Well, academically the two schools are pretty equal and they're both giving me full rides and paying me to go so either one can work for me.  I do have a thing for girls with the southern accent, but farm girls are also hot.  Both schools have pretty good football teams.  In all reality, its a toss up as to as which school I'd prefer.  Figure might as well put gaming into the decision making process.




My two cents (and I assume you've already had your interviews on site) Pick by the advisor. The advisor/student relationship is so crucial and intimate that it really should be the first thing you consider (especially with all things being equal). A great advisor finds you the job afterwards, the horrible ones hold you back for YEARS trying to leverage a few more years of cheap labor out of you.

Good luck with grad school, which ever you choose, it can be such a great time.


----------



## SignOtheTimes (Apr 4, 2008)

While I highly recommend eliminating gaming from the decision-making process (as someone else doing the grad school selection) in favor of other, more substantive things...

University of Tennessee - Knoxville
Wyrd Science Fiction/Fantasy Club @ UTK
http://web.utk.edu/~wyrd/

University of Missouri - Columbia -- was unable to find a fantasy/gaming club.  Good luck.


----------



## dontpunkme (Apr 5, 2008)

Yeah, gaming probably isn't the most important criterion, but I'm just basically making my list of pros and cons.  Both programs are doing some high quality research and regardless of which I choose if I play my cards right I'll be abe to get in on a good project with either.  But I found my undergrad to be supremely lacking in gaming and I definitely missed it.  I played in a couple games but most would usually end up breaking up at term breaks and the such.


----------

